# Is this is a fake Hamilton W10?



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

I picked this up recently with a whole bunch of other watches in a bundle. Looking at it a little closer the date reads 71. I don't know a lot about Hamilton military watches but just from a quick Google search it would seem the year of first manufacture of this model was 1973.

Likely to be fake? Or could there be some other reason behind it?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Lug said:


> quick Google search


 Ive no experience or knowledge of these, but common sense would suggest that a quick google search indicating a 1973 introduction, as against the stamping on the watch of 71, that given the looks of the watch, i'd be inclined to believe the watch and be suspicious of what the internet is saying, there is a lot of rubbish written on the internet and a lot of it unreliable. Given the watch looks genuine, I would be inclined to search for an expert in military watches and ask them, rather than condemning it after a 'quick google search'. Nice watch.


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

I did read that these models were commonly faked. Hopefully someone here will be able to shed some more light.

The crystal needs to be removed so I can take a look at the movement as there isn't a winding stem, the crown is just pushed on and loose. I ordered a watch crystal remover and will attempt that a bit later today I hope so will post some pics of the movement..


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

unlikely they would get something so obvious so wrong when it looks so good, id check the dates more carefully and withstanding what you've found or think you have, it could be a pre issue.


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

Many thanks, that's encouraging. I guess i'll know more when I can get to the movement. Come on Amazon Prime!!


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

The watch looks correct although looks like the case back has been polished and it may not have the correct minute hand.

Normally the minute hand is straight and not the same shape as the hour hand. The case back is normally grey and slightly rough showing the machine turning. Those are not reasons though to call it a fake.

71 is earlier than the one's I have seen but that is not a definitive opinion. The fakes I have seen are obvious though. They normally have slotted screw backs, not front loading cases and a recent one had a 91 date. Cheap Chinese copies.

I have a completely authentic 1975 6bb 'Geneve'.


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

Crystal lifter turned up yesterday evening!

Note to self; A: Learn patience, B: Attempt this kind of work before not after a glass of whisky! And C: after you watched a Youtube video on how to use it properly!

It was tricky to lift it off, the tool had a kind of waxy finish to it which just wouldn't grip. Finally it did lift out but I managed to ping off the seconds hand somehow in doing it! Vanished onto the kitchen floor, crawling around trying to find it amongst my dogs moulting coat was great!

Pics attached of the movement.. A Pontiac!

I don't suppose there is a slim chance that this is somehow a rare 'pre issue' as Nigelp wrote.. Possibly put together using another brands movement to see what it may look like before Hamilton put into production? Would a manufacture do something like this?

Or is it just me now clutching at a straw!


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

Itsa Bitza.

Correct ETA 2750 but from a Pontiac watch. Incorrect minute hand.

I wonder if the case has been polished to remove serial numbers and then restamped. I think I would be concerned about the date. There is a rollcall of Hamilton models on MWR forum, listing model, year and number manufactured but the earliest is 1973.

Dial looks original though.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Pretty much agree with everything @eezy has said there ,Eta 2750 were also used in the CWC watches which the case looks very similar , I think the numbers on the case are to perfect to have been redone and the dial looks brand new , so as mentioned its been cobbled together to look like a Hamilton imo too


----------

